# swimming in circles!



## flipper

Hi hope someone can help! Ive just noticed my female molly swimming round and round in circles, at the surface of the water, nose up slightly leaned over to one side ( as if shes chasing her tail. When i disturb her she cant stop.
Not sure if its swimbladder, she looks healthy otherwise? She has been hassled alot recently by a new male, could this be a problem?? Not sure what to do with her shes struggling!
Yvonne x


----------



## Louise163

Can you post water stats in ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and ph.
Swim bladder signs are
Unable to get off the top of the tank or bottom.
Unable to maintain balance in the water.
Head standing or laying in plants.
looking bloated.
Tail looks like it's weighing them down in the water.
With bacterial infections the fish will lay on the gravel to oneside.


----------



## Louise163

Your tanks severely overstocked I would put it down to bad water quality.
Clown loaches shouldn't be in that size tank they need a least 90 gallons as they get big.
I doubt your filter coping with the fish stock.
I would rehome the clown loaches and get your water tested.


----------



## flipper

Hi
Thanks for the help - will test the water. Overstocked? really? how many fish should i have in a 90 litre tank? ( they dont look uncomfortable in there?)


----------



## Louise163

lhttp://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/beginnerinfo/a/fishcalc.htm


----------

